# what are your pet peeves?



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One of mine is when people use quotation marks around words that don't need them. 

"My" brother spent the day exercising. What is this person trying to say?

Italics are appropriate, not quotation marks!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

People licking their fingers when eating a meal. Its disgusting. I can't stand it. Use a napkin or towel. Theres plenty of trees to go around.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

The sound when a piece of paper is folded the edge gets smoothed with fingers. Ugh!!!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

epril said:


> One of mine is when people use quotation marks around words that don't need them.
> 
> "My" brother spent the day exercising. What is this person trying to say?
> 
> Italics are appropriate, not quotation marks!


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/22/7-awesome-examples-of-unn_n_330321.html lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

thewall said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/22/7-awesome-examples-of-unn_n_330321.html lol


Thanks! I'm loving "it"!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate it when people leave any sticky stickers :no on products, ex. on garbage pails, tupperware bins, dishes, etc.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

When people allow their dogs to foul on the pavements in my street - usually right outside my front gate.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

People that sing along to the radio without actually knowing the words.

It ruins the entire sooooooooooooong.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

If I had to list all my pet peeves, the list would be rather long, so I will just name a couple. 

I find it annoying when your watching a movie and people start having a conversation in the middle of the movie, It's hard to hear what is going on in the movie when the someone near you is talking why they cancelled their last hair appointment. 
It is also annoying when people reply to text messages (or any kind of messages for that matter) and say something like "could you help me tomorrow K?" For some reason whenever people say "K?" at the end of a message it seems as if they are trying to control me or tell me what to do, I find this annoying, but maybe I'm just being to sensitive on that issue.


----------



## mossisboss (Dec 29, 2009)

noise picking
farting 
burping-proudly
heavy breathing -especially in an awkward silence
awkward silences
unexpected reunions with exes/past hook ups
not texting back
people cancelling last minute when you haven't seen them in months
when your cat decides that under your bed is the perfect spot for her new non existent litter box
awkward conversations with friends boyfriends
being a third wheel on a night out
getting caught in the rain when you are 2mins from your front door
when a pigeon randomly decides to target you with its **** missile


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

thewall said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/22/7-awesome-examples-of-unn_n_330321.html lol





> Posted by *epril* -Thanks! I'm loving "it"!


Me too :rofl

I hope I've never been guilty of it though. I usually use inverted commas to express something 'suss'.

My pet peev is nosy gossiping neighbours.

Believe me folks, I'm not that interesting. :roll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate it when I step on something wet when I'm wearing socks. And when there's a hole in dishwashing gloves and water gets in them..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

when my pc takes long to load something ^_°


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

People who circle the parking lot searching and fighting for the closest spot possible. Especially the ones that slowly follow behind people as they walk to their car and then sit and wait for the person to leave the spot, thus blocking everyone behind them. They probably could've just parked 50 feet further away and just walked a little and it still would've taken the same amount of time.



thewall said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/22/7-awesome-examples-of-unn_n_330321.html lol


hahaha...that's great. I wonder if some of those were intentional or they really didn't understand what they were doing =/


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

People who smoke or specially people who smoke around me

People who think alot of themselves and when they say something they say it in a think-alot-of-yourself voice 

People who burp 

People who leave you out, like if people offer people a sweet and they leave you out or when someone shows someone a pic on their phone or something but they don't show you...(my sister does this to me)

Noisy loud laughing teenagers and teenagers that squeal with their friends

When people come to your house unexpectedly and your like omg, i didn't know they were coming and your anxiety starts up quickly

Uhm..there are probably others but i can't think right now


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Shrieking children on airplanes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Lose and loose.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Lose and loose.


Oh dear I lose at this one!:roll


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

People. Just people.



Ospi said:


> Lose and loose.


^This too. Also "your" and "you're"


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> People. Just people.
> 
> ^This too. Also "your" and "you're"


Haha sometimes I am just too lazy to type that all out in chat!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Chewing with your mouth open! or making funny noises with your mouth...
Not having clean fingernails (some ppl are very lazy!)
Being called Mam when I call some 1800 help number for my internet or my bills it makes me want to say who is mam! haha


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

When people refer to humans and animals as something separate. Humans are animals.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

There, their and they're. 
Your and You're.

People who lick their fingers to turn the page of a book or magazine. - just... disgusting. 

People who talk during a movie. 
People who ask questions during a movie. ("who is that guy?" "what just happened?" "wait, I thought that was a good guy?")
Inappropriate laughing during a movie that is a drama. 

This is why I rarely see a movie in the theatre.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Lint on bath towels. :|


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leaving empty food packaging in the fridge!

And the misspelling of the abbreviation etc.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

-Burping and blowing it in someone's face
-People standing around me while I'm sitting
-Incorrect usage of elementary grammar
-People coughing obnoxiously loud


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> The sound when a piece of paper is folded the edge gets smoothed with fingers. Ugh!!!


ive never heard anyone say that before.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

People from the suburbs or the outlying towns claim that they are from Chicago. 

Example conversation: 

"Oh you are from Chicago? (or, 'are you originally from Chicago?') What neighborhood?"
"Evanston. (or Aurora, Joliet, Schaumburg, etc.)" 
My dream response would be "Then you are not from Chicago *******."


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> "Oh you are from Chicago? (or, 'are you originally from Chicago?') What neighborhood?"
> "Evanston."


Oh hay, this is me. It's a 3 minute train ride from roger's park though, so it's practically chicago.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

For some people, I can't stand when they sing along with the radio or something.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> For some people, I can't stand when they sing along with the radio or something.


Yeah, it annoys me when my mom does that.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

thewall said:


> Yeah, it annoys me when my mom does that.


I could fill up a whole other thread with things my mom does that annoy me. :sus


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> I could fill up a whole other thread with things my mom does that annoy me. :sus


Same here, lol.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

emptybottle2 said:


> Oh hay, this is me. It's a 3 minute train ride from roger's park though, so it's practically chicago.


I am more forgiving with Evanston because it is so close but anything beyond that... no! :b


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I am more forgiving with Evanston because it is so close but anything beyond that... no! :b


my question is, what makes you a chicagoan? i lived in the city for 18 years and moved out to the burbs a while back. am i no longer a chicagoan? what about people who move here from other cities, are they chicagoans? idk whats so special about chicago that makes people want to lie that theyre from there. i personally think theres too much crime, traffic, and the cost of living has gotten ridiculous. im much happier where i live now.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> my question is, what makes you a chicagoan? i lived in the city for 18 years and moved out to the burbs a while back. am i no longer a chicagoan? what about people who move here from other cities, are they chicagoans? idk whats so special about chicago that makes people want to lie that theyre from there. i personally think theres too much crime, traffic, and the cost of living has gotten ridiculous. im much happier where i live now.


I tend to say it when I'm dealing with people who arent local. It's just way easier to say to somebody that you're from chicago than say you're from aurora or something and they have no clue where aurora is. Except anybody thats seen waynes world of course.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I have tons of pet peves, but the one that gets me most often is people not flushing the toilet after their done in my office bathrooms. It's almost like they're proud of what they've done and they want everybody else to see. I mean, how hard is it to push that little handle so that other people don't have to see your ****? 

Oh and maybe I'm too anal (no pun intended) but in a bathroom with 8 empty stalls why does the next guy to come in sit right next to yours? Give me a little buffer zone! I like to at least pretend i'm doing my business by myself. Help me keep my illusion.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

epril said:


> I hate it when people leave any sticky stickers :no on products, ex. on garbage pails, tupperware bins, dishes, etc.


Yep me too


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

complex said:


> Chewing with your mouth open! or making funny noises with your mouth...
> Not having clean fingernails (some ppl are very lazy!)
> Being called Mam when I call some 1800 help number for my internet or my bills it makes me want to say who is mam! haha


 yeah, i hate that too. people not having clean fingernails


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Got another one. People who walk slow and zigzag on sidewalks. I walk fast. How am i supposed to pass?:mum


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

complex said:


> Haha sometimes I am just too lazy to type that all out in chat!


Although yes, even in chat I'd like to see good grammar, it's much more annoying when someone consistently uses poor grammar.

Especially in my local paper!!!

I wish people would use your and you're correctly, as well as there, their, and they're.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

epril said:


> I wish people would use your and you're correctly, as well as there, their, and they're.


I can do it. You're really concerned about your kids and their friends when they're going out there.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Littering. And poor hygiene. I have a cousin that doesn't shower nearly enough, and he smells like corn chips. I'm thinking about staging an intervention for him.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

People who write on forums as if they're sending a text message. I don't understand some of it and can't read their posts.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I can do it. You're really concerned about your kids and their friends when they're going out there.


You are one awesome dude! Thank you for going through the time necessary to make me smile!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> There is a new craze round here of inserting as many "i"s as possible (stemming from the "iphone" I guess). E.g "ciinema" or "maii".
> 
> When people lick their fingers.
> Stickers.
> ...


I don't like those circles either. Imo, it makes the writer appear less intelligent.

I hate seeing used cigarette butts on the ground. It is littering. I especially don't like having to pick up butts off my yard.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

When a customer asks for the boss's help when they're making a $3 purchase..like I'm not qualified to help them. hmmpff!


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

when people say "excuse me" when they walk past me even if there is a distance of 5 or mroe feet separating us. 

when people pull the stop request line on the bus before the last stop, as if the bus is not going to stop.

poor grammar. especially when people don't know when to use "i" and when to use "me" as in the sentence "This is a picture of ron and I".


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

People who use the word 'delicious' to describe anything other than food or drink.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

It really irks me when people:

TyPe LiKe ThIs!

Don't use their blinkers while driving

Burp loudly and then congratulate themselves

Send pointless one word text messages (ex. "hey", "ok", "yeah")

Purposely misspell words to be cute ("lyke, serisly? Owh mah gawd!")


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

SlightlyJaded said:


> It really irks me when people:
> 
> TyPe LiKe ThIs!
> 
> ...


These all the way.

And I hate it when people bump into you in the hall and don't say sorry, when they KNOW it was their fault. ***es


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

tess of the lonely hearts said:


> i hate it when people bump into you in the hall and don't say sorry, when they know it was their fault.


yes!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

People who cycle on the pavement (and then they even get angry if you don't manage to get out of their way quick enough)!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

The sound of a fork scratching remains of food on an empty plate.


----------



## jeaniekay (Jan 30, 2010)

*pet peeve*

When women show their bra straps or front of bra hanging out in top. I think it looks trashy. Littering, when people don't say please or thank you, and when people who are fake.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

There has to be noise in my room for me to sleep...I cant sleep at all if its dead silence:no


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

People who write I could of done that instead of I could have or I could've done that.
People who honk loudly for a long time when they blow their nose.
People with passive aggressive behaviour such as trying to walk into you on purpose, spreading **** about you to other people and making you feel uncomfortable by they way they stare at you for much longer than necessary.
People who feel the need to whoop, shout and swear loudly in public for no reason.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

When people use _'guestimate'_ as a word.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

- When people can't park properly. They take up like two parking spaces! Learn how to park! And nothing is worse than the behemoth 4x4 truck taking up everything.

- Being stuck behind a semi truck or being trapped in between two of them (they come up like sharks in the shadows). It's even worse when its raining because your car is just drenched in a tidal wave of muddy water. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the trucking industry, but they can really be a pain when you're driving with them.

- When people say "GOD FORBID" and use all these unnecessary caps LIKE THEIR SHOUTING AND FREAKIN OUT!! ASJIFJLAKSDFJKALSFAHAHHH Calm down. :lol


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Prakas said:


> People licking their fingers when eating a meal. Its disgusting. I can't stand it. Use a napkin or towel. Theres plenty of trees to go around.





sanria22 said:


> I hate it when I step on something wet when I'm wearing socks.


^These, and...

People who chew with their mouth open. Drives me insane.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ummm... This may sound gross, but I hate it when people have visible snot in their nose and don't know about it ._.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mountains of coins dropped on top of dollar bills for change. 
Not being acknowledged by the cashier when standing at a checkout counter and there is no one else in the store.
Sagging, baggy pants. Looks like they need a diaper change. 
Tramp stamps.
Butt cracks and visible thongs---crack kills.
Older women who wear Junior High clothes. 
Telemarketers
Pack rats
Moms yelling at crying toddlers
Taxes
Cars that rattle because the music is soooo freaking loud.


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

People who are mean to animals.
Bratty annoying kids whose parents don't bother to control them.
Most kids in general.
People with terrible hygeine.
Ignorant people. 
People standing or walking right behind me.
People I don't even know getting too close to me or touching me.
People who don't cover their mouth when they cough or sneeze. 
Girls who cake themselves in make-up.
Being constantly broke.
People who talk during a movie, or decide to give you running commentary all the way through it.
People who constantly talk about drinking and getting drunk like it's the best thing in the world.
People who treat me like a freak because of my mental illnesses.
People who act really smart.
Trolls who go on youtube and look up self-harm videos just to post nasty comments.
People who smoke and blow it in your face.
People with terrible spelling and grammar.
Men who treat women like their slaves.
Really slow people walking in front of me.
People who are really full of themselves and vain.
People who swear too much.
Inconsiderate people.
Guys who wear their trousers halfway down their legs.
Parents who bring their young kids to age 18+ films.
People in the cinema who keeping going up and down the isles during the film.
People who sit next to me on public transport even when there are other seats available.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It enrages me more than it probably should when I'm working and a customer pays for a purchase that totals some ridiculously small amount with a 100 dollar bill. 

I just want to throw the bill back at them and be like "THIS STORE IS NOT YOUR BANK BREAK THAT **** BEFORE YOU GO SHOPPING"


----------

